# 
.
 ,  ,  .      -       1  8  (    15.03.20,   27.07.20)          ,    .         :  ,     , , .,  ,  , ,  ,  ,   ,         .
       ?       .                  ?           ?  :      ?

----------


## olga-osina

.
,  ,      .

----------

:        .

----------


## olga-osina

,       .

----------


## olga-osina

.          .       .       ,          ,        . ,    ,           (  22.06.12  09-1225/12).

      ,      .  ,  -     ,          .   ,            ,  ,   , ,      .      ,      (  17.08.12  45-1277/2012).

       :   22.01.13  09-13854/12;   19.06.12  03-1893/2012;   24.01.12  48-664/2011; -  09.04.12  29-410/2011,  28.03.12  28-6261/2011   15.02.12  29-907/2011.

       . ,  -    ,  ,     ,    .       , ,     (  23.04.12  29-3580/2011).

      :   -   30.08.12  33-14985/2011   14.08.12  33-20170/2011,  -   20.03.12  70-8738/2011,     16.02.12  09-10018/11,  -   20.12.12  32-11810/2012   27.02.12  01-925/2011.

     ,    
             ,    .          20.09.12  40-75979/11-119-640.      13 ,              .      13-           .    ,    ,            .


               (. 282  ).         ,    ,          .                      (  -   18.10.12  45-10896/2012).

                 . ,  -    ,    8        ,           .  ,                (. 284  ).                    .   ,               .     :            ,      (  18.02.13  01-565/2012).

          .      .  ,    2   ,  ,    ,      .       ( -   07.12.12  32-338/2012).

        (  25.12.12  68-12945/2011).      12 ,       ,         .     :          ,       12 .     (   )          ,          ..  ,  ,    ,            .

,    .  ,  -        ,         ,      (  18.10.12  45-10896/2012).  ,        4-   ,            .  ,  ,                 ,   .


         () ,     ,               .

     .       ,                .  .          .            ,       ,  , ,  .         .                -.  ,                  (  -   17.01.12  10-1257/2011,    14.05.12  -5852/12        ).

       -   03.04.12  33-12270/2011.    ,    ,     ,    .

      :   -   30.08.12  33-14985/2011  14.08.12  33-20170/2011;     30.10.12  72-10935/2011,  28.06.12  72-7849/2011   19.01.12  57-2438/2011;  -   11.03.12  32-10994/2011   27.02.12  01-925/2011;  -   20.03.12  70-8738/2011;  -   14.03.12  21-3635/2011.

      ,       ,       .     -   23.08.12  33-20033/2011;     26.06.12  09-5083/12   05.04.12  09-2332/12;     19.06.12  03-1893/2012;  -   19.10.12  32-2106/2012.


    -            .       (. 132, 133  ).            ,           (  -   28.06.12  27-12151/2011,  -   19.10.12  32-2106/2012,     26.06.12  09-5083/12).

        .      ,         (  100%  )   ,       .   ,        ,       (  05.03.12  -2110/12).

                      .        ,        .

        31.05.12  55-18779/2011.              5,5 . .    ,         ,    (        )  ,           23,5 . .   3             .       ,           3            .

         ,     . ,             ,     4     (  -   03.05.12  27-10337/2011).

      :      22.05.12  06-7174/2011;  -   28.08.12  74-3424/2011,  19.04.12  33-9879/2011   24.02.12  69-717/2011 (    05.06.12  -7432/12        ).

     ,    ,    
             ,   ,  ,      .  ,                         .

      .          ,     5         .   . -,       &#171;&#187;.        ,  , , , , ,  ;      . -,     ,    .      ,     ,     ,    (     16.11.12  09-10442/12).

           - .        - ,         &#171;  &#187;      (  19.04.12  33-7153/2011,     09.08.12  -10757/12        ).

      :    26.04.12  -4427/2       ;   -   06.09.12  45-20170/2011; -   30.08.12  33-14985/2011   17.01.12  10-1257/2011.

     ,     
     - ,        .                  .              ,       (  18.01.13  12-8226/2012).  ,   ,    ,         .       ,    .

         (           ).                .  ,   ,         .

    - .    ,             .             .         .           .      :         (  24.01.12  19-11009/2011).

,   ,      ( ,    ),       (. ,   -   31.01.12  33-742/2011,     30.01.13  09-13672/12).          22.02.12  -17257/11         .      .     ,      ,    ,    ,       . ,    .   ,    ,   ,  .        ,   ,  ,   &#171; &#187;   ,            ,      .


        ,       .          ,         .   ,                        (     20.09.12  09-6395/12, -   08.08.12  32-36964/2011).            ,     ,    .      -   20.12.12  32-1264/2012.    ,  ,         ,    ,         30 .   .       ,           30 . ,           .             .       -        ,          .      &#171; &#187;:            . ,    .

         29.08.12  23-77/2012,     20.03.12  65-7903/2011.


 ,                  .          ,        . ,        , ,   ,                (  29.08.12  23-77/2012).          20.03.12  65-7903/2011,     16.02.12  09-10018/11,  -   17.07.12  11-6721/2011.

----------

4.5   ,      ....
  ,  50/50     ....

----------


## .

*olga-osina*,

----------


## .

**,     .      .     ,   ,   .     . ,             .

----------

,          (  161 .).    ,   ,        (  ),     ....    ....     -      1  8

----------


## .

> -      1  8


   .   .        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      , ..         .   , ,      .,    .

----------


## .

,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ,     ?
 ?

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## olga-osina

> olga-osina,


     ?

----------


## Margalenna

294   ,          .
,         , ,      .

,  ,   ,          -  ,     ,      .

   .

----------

> 294   ,          .
> ,         , ,      .


.

----------

> ,      .


     ,    ?

----------


## .

** , ..        ? ...

----------

> ** , ..        ? ...


   - ,    .     - .

----------

\\\

----------

> :        .


        ?      . 4 ,       .

----------

> \\\


"    ...        ,    ...         1  8 ,      ,   ,          ...     .."

----------

.    ,         15.03.2020 .,  ,    , (    27.07.2020.)    ,     ,       , ,    ,   , .      ..        2  ,                  ..1  11  255          100  .
     .1.1  14 255- ( )
    ,       15,56,64 ,

----------

,      3 ))))      ?     - 2.7

----------

> .    ,         15.03.2020 .,  ,    , (    27.07.2020.)    ,     ,       , ,    ,   , .      ..        2  ,                  ..1  11  255          100  .
>      .1.1  14 255- ( )
>     ,       15,56,64 ,


,   -   .
      .  ()      .

----------

....
2  ...  .

----------


## Margalenna

> ....
> 2  ...  .


 -   -     ?     ?

----------

> -   -     ?     ?

----------


## olga-osina

> ....
> 2  ...  .

----------

